# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Cfarë duan meshkujt nga femrat?!

## Tigrimelara

Mendoj se mund te radhisim shume gjera qe burrat ose grate duan, mirpo qellimi temes eshte qe nepermes debatit te dy gjinite te kuptojne dhe njohin me mire  njeri tjetrin.

----------


## [Perla]

Burrat ...

Duan gra qe tua bejne 8 me 2 ndryshe te trajtojne si te humbur ......

----------


## Jack Watson

Ca dum ne burrat? Po ne grat dum mër dhe asigjo tjetër  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Burrat ...
> 
> Duan gra qe tua bejne 8 me 2 ndryshe te trajtojne si te humbur ......


Kur te zgjohesh nga kjo enderr, me bej nje kafe.

----------


## [Perla]

> Kur te zgjohesh nga kjo enderr, me bej nje kafe.


Kur te zgjohem une apollo do ta hedh kokes ujin e nxehte te kafes me sheqer  qe te marresh malet ....

----------


## Zëu_s

> Burrat ...
> 
> Duan gra qe tua bejne 8 me 2 ndryshe te trajtojne si te humbur ......


Atyre "burrave" iu thone burreca, qyqana, smutana, trullana, bugulina, hajvana  etj. etj.

Ka shum femra qe kerojne nje burre te tille per te jetuar me te, ama jo per ne shtrat ...

----------


## *Anxhi*

Nga nje mashkull do doja vetem te kishte nerva mjaftueshem!

----------


## mia@

Grate duan nga burrat :
Ti respektojne.
Ti duan.
T'u sigurojne stabiletit ekonomik.
Te jene familjar,te shpenzojne me shume kohe me to dhe me femijet sesa me shoqerine.

Burrat nga grate nuk kerkojne shume, vetem:
Te jene te bukura dhe elegante tere jeten.
Te mos u kerkojne kurre llogari se ku jane dhe ku i shpenzojne leket.
Ta mbajne shtepine akull e te gatujne shume mire.
Te mos hapen shume ne shoqerira ,sidomos me meshkujt.
Te jene nena te shkelqyera.
Po pati dhe nje pune jashte shtepise qe paguhet mire akoma me  mire.
Ka dhe nja dy te tjera po s'po i them.

----------


## _Elena_

*Burrat - Gjithcka...,Kenaqesi
Femrat - Dashuri*

----------


## Tigrimelara

Mendoj se Burrat i duan Grate e Grate i duan Burrat.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Mendoj se mund te radhisim shume gjera qe burrat ose grate duan, mirpo qellimi temes eshte qe nepermes debatit te dy gjinite te kuptojne dhe njohin me mire  njeri tjetrin.


Grat nga burrat duan:
1 Te jen besnik
2 Te sillen mir me vjerin e vjeren
3 Te jet baba i mir
4 Te jet i doshur i mir
5 Te mos pi alkol
6 Te mos pi duhan
7 Te degjoj gjithmon gruan
8 Te mos nxehet
9 Te jet gjithmon i qeshur
10 Te jet murator
11 Te jet mekanik
12 Te jet elektricist
13 Te jet hidraulik
14 Te jet punetor
15 Te kthehet ne orar
16 Te dali vetem me gruan
17 Te laj pjatat
18 Te laj robat
19 Te fshi shpin
20 Ti thot gruas cdo dit,te dua
21 Ti thot gruas cdo dit,un po ty nuk roj
22 Ti thot gruas cdo dit,ti je principesha ime
PO NUK DO TE THOT QE KETO MJAFTOJN.

----------


## Apollyon

Burrat duan nje femer qe ti respektoje si burra qe jane.
Femrat duan nje burre qe ti respektoje si femra qe jane.

Mjaft mbylleni temen. lol

----------


## dust

burrat duan grate dhe grate duan burrat.me perjashtim te burrave qe duan burra,grave qe duan gra,burrave dhe grave qe duan femije......dhe disa rasteve,qe burrat dhe grate duan.....kafshe.

----------


## elsaa

A te pergjigjem i her seriozisht?

Per menimin tim Femrat duan mbeshtetje dhe siguri .
Burrat duan ti pranosh ashtu sic jane dhe te mos pretendosh  ti ndryshosh.

----------


## Izadora

Jam dakort me kete siper.

mbeshtetje, siguri dhe        ngrohtesi

meshkujt tu japesh fuqin. ju pelqen te sundojne.

----------


## arti-jeta

kjo i bie njejt si ,,, pushteti per popullin ,,, qe thuhet e praktika del pushteti mbi popullin,,, dua te them ,,, burat per grate,, e qe del burrat te sundojne grate hehe,,,kshtu teori e praktike dallimi eshte

----------


## Izadora

> kjo i bie njejt si ,,, pushteti per popullin ,,, qe thuhet e praktika del pushteti mbi popullin,,, dua te them ,,, burat per grate,, e qe del burrat te sundojne grate hehe,,,kshtu teori e praktike dallimi eshte




meshkujt jane nga natyra me posesiv se femrat.

ju pelqen rroli i pushtuesit "tani eshte e imja"

----------


## Endless

Mirekuptim,harmoni,dashuri,intelegjence,lajka,lojr  a,paraqitjen  e jashtme,trup qe te hyj te normalet lol. Eh po e mbyll me kaq.


Kush i ploteson kushtet e mesiperme,te me dergoje mp, dhe arsyet pse ajo mendon se i ploteson kriteret e mesiperme. Keni vetem 20 minuta kohe ne dispozicion qe te me mbushni mendjen. Nxitoni. lol

----------


## saura

Burrat i marrin grate duke menduar se ato nuk do te ndryshojne ,dhe grate i marrin burrat duke menduar se ata do te ndryshojne ,Po ne fakt ndodh qe grate ndryshojne dhe burrat nuk ndryshojne .

----------


## mia@

Jam duke lexuar nje liber qe flet per marredheniet midis bashkeshorteve.
Me ben pershtypje fjalet e nje prostitute. Ja cfare shkruan ajo:
" Shumica e klienteve te mi kane qene te martuar, por e verteta eshte se te pakten 90% e tyre nuk me kane prekur me dore. Me paguanin tu beja gjera qe grate e tyre nuk i benin....por ishin gjera si: ti degjoje, tu jepje nje pije, tu ndizje nje cigare, tu kushtoje vemendje, dhe ti beje ata te ndjeheshin mire edhe pse jo sexualisht. Ju do te habiteshit po te mesonit sa pak sex ka patur mes meje dhe klienteve. Paguanin per gjera qe nuk i gjenin ne shtepi. Mendoja sa te trishtuar ishin ata, edhe pse te martuar ndjeheshin shume te vetmuar.''
Do desha te merrnin pjese ne diskutim sidomos djemte.
Per cfare ka nevoje me shume mashkulli nga nje femer? Cfare pret ai nga patnerja e tij?

----------

